# Orlando : Disney : 3BR : Dec 19-26



## springhill (Nov 4, 2015)

Looking for 3 bedroom or could do 2 bedroom with a couch bed. Thanks for considering.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2015)

While you are welcome to post here, since the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, trying to get Disney for Christmas for that rate is a real long shot.

I suggest you broaden your choices to include the many other nice resorts in Orlando.


----------



## springhill (Nov 13, 2015)

*A real long shot...*

Thank you Denise for your "suggestion".  I didn't realize my post was outside the parameters allowed on this board.  My Mom has several timeshares and posts on here & I have followed this board for years and got some really great deals.  If I don't get that week, I don't get it and have a backup plan... I didn't realize there was harm in asking.


----------



## melissy123 (Nov 13, 2015)

Denise is just trying to be helpful. The real long shot part doesn't come up in having someone who's booked a three bedroom for Christmas week at Disney having a change of plans. The really really long long shot part comes in is where that person turns to the last minute forum here to unload that red hot week.  I'm sure there's several families on Disboards who are willing to pay a small fortune for that type of week. IMHO.


----------



## am1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Even Bonnet Creek units are not going anywhere close to that low.  How many 3 bedroom units does Disney have?


----------



## springhill (Nov 14, 2015)

*I guess my title was misleading...*

So my post of Orlando : Disney : 3BR was apparently misleading...

We are going to Orlando to go to Disney.  I have 3 adults who would like beds but could possible do a 2 bedroom with a couch bed & put my 22 year old niece on it.  I never asked for an on-site Disney property that rents for $1800 a night to drop into my lap at $700 for the week.  I see listings all the time for Star Island, Sheraton Vistana, Bonnet Creek, etc that title them Disney without them being criticized for doing so.  I am open to any offers of 2 or 3 bedrooms for the week of December 19-26th.  We will have a car.  I appreciate those of you who have made me offers on great properties by private message. I have responded respectfully but declined due to the price being higher than what I have booked.  I qualify for great deals with my work affiliation.  I currently have a reservation at a near Disney property that I can cancel up to 24 hours prior if someone has a timeshare week they can't use & would like the maintenance fees reimbursed to them.  If not, I will stay where I am and wish all TUGers a Merry Christmas!


----------



## am1 (Nov 14, 2015)

I can do bonnet creek for the maintenance fees.  3 bedroom deluxe


----------



## springhill (Nov 14, 2015)

*Interested....*



am1 said:


> I can do bonnet creek for the maintenance fees.  3 bedroom deluxe



Hi Am1!  I went back and reread the private message you sent me and am assuming the price for the 3 Bedroom Deluxe is the same as it was in your message.  Thank you, I will keep it in mind.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 14, 2015)

yes, your problem was you didn't say "Orlando" but just "Disney"

So of the three adults, none are a couple that could share? - so a 1 Bd would not do? 




springhill said:


> So my post of Orlando : Disney : 3BR was apparently misleading...
> 
> We are going to Orlando to go to Disney.  I have 3 adults who would like beds but could possible do a 2 bedroom with a couch bed & put my 22 year old niece on it.  I never asked for an on-site Disney property that rents for $1800 a night to drop into my lap at $700 for the week.  I see listings all the time for Star Island, Sheraton Vistana, Bonnet Creek, etc that title them Disney without them being criticized for doing so.  I am open to any offers of 2 or 3 bedrooms for the week of December 19-26th.  We will have a car.  I appreciate those of you who have made me offers on great properties by private message. I have responded respectfully but declined due to the price being higher than what I have booked.  I qualify for great deals with my work affiliation.  I currently have a reservation at a near Disney property that I can cancel up to 24 hours prior if someone has a timeshare week they can't use & would like the maintenance fees reimbursed to them.  If not, I will stay where I am and wish all TUGers a Merry Christmas!


----------



## springhill (Nov 14, 2015)

*3 Adults*

Hi Joan!

Actually, the first word in my post was Orlando.  We are 3 adults so a 1 bedroom will not work.  Thank you anyway though.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2015)

springhill said:


> I see listings all the time for Star Island, Sheraton Vistana, Bonnet Creek, etc that title them Disney without them being *criticized* for doing so.



I started my response with:  "While, you are *welcome to post."* 

No one has criticized you - what we said is that getting a 3 bdm. for $100 per night for Christmas week will be difficult - period.


----------



## silentg (Nov 14, 2015)

So did you take Bonnet Creek?


----------



## JudyS (Nov 15, 2015)

When I read the title of this post, I assumed the request was for a 3-bedroom in the Disney area (as opposed to say, one near Universal Studios.) I didn't interpret it as requesting a Disney Vacation Club unit.


----------



## springhill (Nov 15, 2015)

*Bonnet Creek*



silentg said:


> So did you take Bonnet Creek?



The private message I received via a TUGer concerning the week at Bonnet Creek was a little over $500 more than what I am currently booked in at another resort  (which is booked at $1100). I am in negotiations with someone on Redweek.com for $850 for Bonnet Creek in a 2 BR Deluxe which I will take, cancel my other reservation, and move on with my life.  Thank you to those who made me an offer!  After Disney tickets, Universal tickets, crazy rental car rates, airplane tickets and dinner packages we have booked... every little dime I can save helps!  Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## silentg (Nov 15, 2015)

springhill said:


> The private message I received via a TUGer concerning the week at Bonnet Creek was a little over $500 more than what I am currently booked in at another resort  (which is booked at $1100). I am in negotiations with someone on Redweek.com for $850 for Bonnet Creek in a 2 BR Deluxe which I will take, cancel my other reservation, and move on with my life.  Thank you to those who made me an offer!  After Disney tickets, Universal tickets, crazy rental car rates, airplane tickets and dinner packages we have booked... every little dime I can save helps!  Happy Holidays to all!



YOU Done good!
Have fun!
Silentg


----------

